# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Tips from anyone who has overcome agoraphobia or anything similar.

## ericmitchell223

I'm not too sure if what I have is agoraphobia but its basically a fear of becoming trapped/being in a situation which I can't control (Like being in an elevator or being told I had a terminal illness). I don't think I would mind being stuck in an elevator if someone said "your going to be stuck in here for three hours, and after that we'll let you out" its just that fear of uncertainty about not knowing if I'm ever going to escape. This could also be the reason behind my fear of terminal illnesses and death as its not death that scares me but just the fact that I have no Idea whats after it. 

However the problem I'm facing at the moment is that when I try to expose myself to things that I fear such as elevators or going to the doctors, I  get the feeling that when I go into that elevator or to the doctors I will gt stuck forever or be told that I have a terminal Illness. I know that getting stuck in an elevator forever is unrealistic but I still get that feeling of 'It could happen' which is the thing that holds me back from doing anything that I feel could result in me dying or becoming trapped, and I really don't know how to push past that.  

I would greatly appreciate any advice from anyone who has managed to overcome anything similar as I feel that I'm running out of options as I have been to quite a few therapists with little/no success.

----------


## Total Eclipse

@Gallbladder  Great tips! Thanks for sharing  :Hug:

----------


## PinkButterfly

hey how are u doing now?? I feel the same way you do about doctors and suffer with agoraphobia I cant leave my home mostly due to the pain in my head and back so then yes hearing bad news over and over.  I am working with a Christian Counselor now she is really good but it is hard to find anyone to come to your home and the ones online they want credit cards or debit cards and some will take a check but many are to high for me to pay.  Hope u are better!!

----------

